# Encapsulated citric acid



## backyard bbq (Jan 7, 2013)

Some snack stick recipes call for encapsulated citric acid.  Does this make them shelf stable?  Then you can leave them out in room temp like jerky?  I wander if the hi mountain mixes have this in there mix or if you need to add that yourself?  Thanks!!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is the Sausage Makers explanation of ECA...     

http://www.sausagemaker.com/14800encapsulatedcitricacid.aspx

and one manufacturers explanation... 

http://www.gadotbio.com/var/124/11962-Encapsulated Citric Acid.pdf


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 7, 2013)

ECA is used to provide a tang that is somewhat comparable to what you would get from fermenting the meat. Check out Dave's links as well.


----------



## jarhead (Jan 7, 2013)

It give you a tangyness that will simulate a dry cured product.

Mix it in JUST before you get ready to stuff the sausage. If you don't, it will turn it to mush. (don't ask)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I now use buttermilk in place of the liquids called for. It tastes just as good and you don't have to worry about the quality.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 7, 2013)

Use of ECA isn't a guarantee of shelf stability, but the acid plays a part.
Officially, the water activity level (water available to organisms, not just the % of moisture) of sticks has to be below a certain level.
Salt, acid and moisture level all play a part.

~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 7, 2013)

ENCAPSULATED CITRIC ACID: Use encapsulated citric acid when making summer sausage or snack sticks and that distinctive “tang”, associated with reduce pH, is desired but the lengthy fermentation cycle is not. When used correctly, it is almost impossible to tell if the sausage was manufactured by fermentation or by the use of this product. There is no need to worry about processing under special conditions. You just add the citric acid to the meat at end of the mixing process (making sure that you do not grind meat again), and then blend into the meat by hand or by mixer. If using a meat mixer, mix only until the encapsulated citric acid is blended into the meat mix, usually about one minute is sufficient. Longer mixing can cause the capsules to rupture resulting in the premature release of the citric acid.

Encapsulated citric acid is citric acid, a naturally occurring acid, that has been encapsulated (coated) with maltodexrine, a hydrogenated vegetable oil, which will melt at 135 degrees F. releasing the citric acid into the meat product. This prevents the citric acid from releasing and prematurely lowering the ph of your sausage meat mix. If the meat’s ph drops before the protein sets at 105-115 degrees you will get a negative effect on the texture of your finished sausage. It won't bind as well and the texture will be crumbly.

Encapsulated citric acid should be added and mixed in after the grinding is complete as not to rupture the capsules. Since the encapsulation prevents release into the meat until the meat’s internal temperature reaches 135 degrees F. a ruptured or damaged capsule will release the citric acid prematurely causing the undesired affects listed above.
Once the capsule is melted releasing the citric acid into the product decrease in pH is achieved resulting in the distinctive "tang" or sour taste associated with reduced pH products.
Suggested usage for this purpose is 3 oz. for 25 lb. of meat
Also use to preserve color of fresh sausage during storage. Use 1/2 oz.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 7, 2013)

yea, what they said!

I just follow their lead......


----------



## snford71 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a question: tried to experiment with encapsulated citric acid last year. Didnt read the instructions and put it in the blender with the water and the rest of the seasoning. Needless to say that batch was no good. The problem I have is that somehow the citric acid has contaminated my equipment. I have ruined so much meat since doing this that I am sick about it. I have boiled my stuffer and grinder parts and last week I scrubbed and soaked them in baking soda. Last night did a 5 lb batch of summer sausage and its still not good. Talked to my local butcher and he has no clue. Anyone ever heard of this or have a remedy? My online research has really turned up nothing but it did lead me here to this forum.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 11, 2013)

snford71 said:


> I have a question: tried to experiment with encapsulated citric acid last year. Didnt read the instructions and put it in the blender with the water and the rest of the seasoning. Needless to say that batch was no good. The problem I have is that somehow the citric acid has contaminated my equipment. I have ruined so much meat since doing this that I am sick about it. I have boiled my stuffer and grinder parts and last week I scrubbed and soaked them in baking soda. Last night did a 5 lb batch of summer sausage and its still not good. Talked to my local butcher and he has no clue. Anyone ever heard of this or have a remedy? My online research has really turned up nothing but it did lead me here to this forum.


The CA wasnt in your equipment long enough to cause any corrosion or pitting thus causing meat to enter any damaged metal areas.

My concern is are you cleaning your equipment good enough like washing then soaking in bleach water? Equipment not cleaned good enough can give off a foul smell and taste. Also boiling will open up the metal which could cause bacteria to grow.


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 11, 2013)

X2 I would say some piece of equipment is contaminated!  I always wash in hot water and dish soap with bleach!  I know some people dip there washed and rinse equipment in bleach treated water then let air dry! Also i let mine all air dry covered with wrapping paper!


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 11, 2013)

snford71 said:


> Needless to say that batch was no good. The problem I have is that somehow the citric acid has contaminated my equipment. I have ruined so much meat since doing this that I am sick about it. I have boiled my stuffer and grinder parts and last week I scrubbed and soaked them in baking soda.



Maybe if you state what the problem is with the ruined meat and why you think it was the CA that caused it we could give better advice.


----------



## snford71 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok thank you so far on the advice. The meat still has a sort of liverwurst/strong bologna taste and is sort of crumbly yet. With the polish sausage it is drawing all the moisture out of the meat also. I have sprayed it all down with clorox cleanup and let sit for 15 minutes and then washed with hot water but will try soaking in clorox. It would probably have been cheaper to buy new equipment but I am stubborn and want to get to the bottom of it. Also I have made burger and it seams to be fine so I'm thinking the stuffer is the culprit. Plastic stuffing tube?


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 12, 2013)

Air release valve!  Have u taken it apart and cleaned it?


----------



## snford71 (Jan 12, 2013)

doctord1955 said:


> Air release valve!  Have u taken it apart and cleaned it?


Yep


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm really not sure what you have going on but if you think you have some sort of contamination from the ECA then why not neutralize  it  with a base like Baking soda.
I've never heard of this issue before...let us know how it works out


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 12, 2013)

Weird!

Can you list all the ingredients in your current sausage recipe?
Procedure?

How many batches have you made since the ECA incident?

It doesn't seem possible that there could be enough residual citric acid to cause a problem for long.

Once you mixed it with the water it would become diluted quite a bit.
A citric acid solution at 5% acid has about the same pH as lemon juice.


~Martin


----------



## snford71 (Jan 12, 2013)

I made a baking soda water solution and soaked the parts for three days then made a paste and scrubbed everything with a toothbrush. As far as seasoning I just buy the LEM polish sausage and summer sausage mixes. As far as procedure basic grind meat, mix seasoning in blender with a little water, mix into grind, stuff into casings, let rings hang over night and smoke to 165 degrees in electric smoker. Been at it for 5 years and have always made good stuff. Wanted to experiment a little last year so thought about trying the ECA and ducked everything up! I have ran about 200 lbs through since the initial screw up (my dogs are eating well). I would say its getting better but it still isnt right. I just finished up my Nebraska season choice tags today so tomorrow I will try the bleach scrub and rinse letting it air dry. Then will run a 5 lb batch and go from there. I can't thank you all enough for your thoughts and suggestions. I will keep you posted.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 12, 2013)

I have no clue, I've not heard of such a situation before.


~Martin


----------

